# Polder Oven/Meat Thermo Timer



## sin (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm having a lot of success with this meat/oven timer probe from Polder... http://polderproducts.net/ProductDetail.asp?PID=158 



[font=arial, helvetica]





[/font]

It takes the outside oven (smoker) temp and the internal meat temp and displays them both at the same time. Plus, you can set each temp to separate temps, both with or without warning. Plus, it's a timer, too. Great unit. 

But, the replacement probe is EXPENSIVE! Have any of you used one of these? How long to the probes last? Any care tips?


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 9, 2007)

I had one that lasted less than 18 months. It seems more sensitive than most. On the last time I used it, the reading just started showing 888 and nothing would change it, even after installing new batteries, so I dumped it. I still have my older Polder that is single sensor and it has been working fine for over 4 years now. Just make sure that you do not let moisture get to the cable where it meets the end of the probe (curved end), it will/can deteriate soon. If the probe goes out, I wouldn't replace it. Just buy another thermo. Hopefully yours will last a longtime.


----------



## beerivore (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks like a nice thermometer. I looked at the instructions on their website and I noticed this at the bottom of the "Directions for cooking":


_When cooking in a barbecue or smoker, do not use as a continuous_
_read thermometer, use only as an instant read thermometer._


I wonder why that is. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Edit - Just sent an email asking why that is


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

I got one of those and it froze up on me last winter and got stupid. I really liked it while it worked though. Just don't use it outside under 15 degrees the LCD freezes.


----------



## jasper95 (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought one and it says the same thing.  Can I wrap the wire in foil to protect it?  Can the foil touch the edge of the probe where it connects to the wire?  Thanks.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 10, 2007)

Gosh you can actually read the directions? My print was so small I thought it was just a dirty piece of paper.


----------

